# Please help decide which state to get my gun license in.



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm still trying to figure out which state to apply for gun permit in. I live in NYC, NY and Los Angeles, CA. I travel between the 2 states at least once every 2 months. 
I own a house in both states, my drivers license is CA since I drive there a lot more than NY. Now I know I'm supposed to switch within 20 days but it makes absolutely no sense for me since I travel back and forth every 20 days during a whole year and never stay in 1 state for more than 3 months.
I have no intention to carry anywhere, at least for now. All I want is to purchase some handguns and keep them at home (either one of them) and I'm not planning on traveling out of state with them either.
All I want to use my guns for is a local range and possibly competitions.

Now with all that being said, which state is more gun friendly? I know NY is a pain in the ass to get the license but in CA you can't buy modified guns.
Is there a chance to be denied a gun permit? (I have no health or mental problems, and the only problems I've had with the law was 1 speeding ticket and 1 for jaywalking (don't laugh LA is stupid with those, btw that case was dismissed)). Both tickets are about 3 years ago and both in CA. I pay my taxes, have proof of residency etc. Had the same job for about 8-9 years. Basically perfectly clean record except the 2 tickets.

Also what if I decide to switch the states down the road? 
I've been trying to make a decision for over a month now and still not sure.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It really dosen't matter because you have to follow the laws of the state your at while possessing a firearm. When in LA you have to abide by CA law and same goes when in NY.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> It really dosen't matter because you have to follow the laws of the state your at while possessing a firearm. When in LA you have to abide by CA law and same goes when in NY.


But if I only keep them in 1 state, which one should I choose?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In NY depends on the county you live in. it could be any where from six months + here in NY.
Especially since Cuomo stimulated the market, there have been five times as many applicants here in upstate ny, monroe county that have applied. Sorry for the bad news, Good luck.
I do not know California's permit situation. NYC won't even issue gun permits


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say your chances of obtaining a permit in NY City are fairly slim, especially with two-state dual residency. Try your luck in LA first. I hope it works out for you.


----------

